# Van Aaken's tweaking of the mechanical DT pump



## dethleff (Jun 25, 2005)

Hi All
Anyone had this done to their engine?
Stan


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

*tweking*

hi all,
yes we had the diesel pump tweaked by van aaken 2 years ago to our 2.8idtd fiat engine[direct injection-no chips involved].
we ru 3.5ton bessacarr E705 at max capacity with no prob's or increase/decrease in fuel usage. much better torque will pull 5th gear up hills much better. best thing we did and no prob's with mot's either similer to tweaking by chips but as we don't have one the mechanical tweaking is all thats available. we also use high grade diesel fuel no supermarket MUCK :evil: , shell is best even the 98octane if its available. hope this helps

tramp


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: tweking*



tramp said:


> hi all,
> yes we had the diesel pump tweaked by van aaken 2 years ago to our 2.8idtd fiat engine[direct injection-no chips involved].
> we ru 3.5ton bessacarr E705 at max capacity with no prob's or increase/decrease in fuel usage. much better torque will pull 5th gear up hills much better. best thing we did and no prob's with mot's either similer to tweaking by chips but as we don't have one the mechanical tweaking is all thats available. we also use high grade diesel fuel no supermarket MUCK :evil: , shell is best even the 98octane if its available. hope this helps
> 
> tramp


Hi tramp you've raised an interesting point about fuel I've started another thread up about the difference between brands by quoting you.

Regard Frank


----------



## dethleff (Jun 25, 2005)

Hi Tramp
Thanks for reply,you say you had it done 2 years ago, do you have to have it done again in the future, or once its set, thats it? 
Can I ask what it cost 2 years ago,?
How long it takes to do the resetting, is it a while you wait job,or do you have to leave it with them?
Finally where did you have it done (location)
Sorry for all the questions.
Stan


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

*Tune up*

Hi Stan

Had mine done in May 2004, (1.9dti) a dynamometer tune-up, it depends on the type of pump, if the one with the thick brass cover on the end it will take around 4 - 5 hours as the pump will have to be removed, cost then was £450.00, they will do a rolling road test before and after, in fact will set up the pump on the rolling road, the end result in my case was an increase of 15% of power at the wheels, as the rolling road measure the HP at the wheels, so the engine output HP is more than 15%, in my case the final engine output was 123 BHP,

And yes I think it was worth it, the low end revs, low speed ecceleration, is VERY noticeable.

Informed the insurance provider, by phone and in writing (Safeguard) no trouble, as no additional parts fitted was told by the garage (TB Turbo) I did not have to notify insurance,

Good luck Colin


----------

